# Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!



## Leo di Matrix (2. Februar 2010)

:cHallo liebe Feederfreunde.
Hab ein vermeindlich grosses Problem.
Hab immer verschiedene Rollen gefischt jedoch hab ich mich zur neuen Saison für mehr Hegefischen mit zwei Shimano Ultegra 10000(Ersatzspule6000) XSA beschenkt.
Tolle Rollen dachte ich.Also dünnes Geflecht drauf und gestern zum See.Leider mit beiden Rollen nur wenige Würfe in den Clip.Dann ist auf Grund des mäßigen Clips die Schnur gerissen am Clip.An beiden Rollen je 70 m weg.Der Clip ist sehr eng und wohl scharf wie es aussieht.Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder was in meiner Lage am besten wäre eine Lösung für mich parat`????Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar da die Rollen ja gut und auch nicht geschenkt sind.Will sie aber irgendwie nutzen.Bitte helft mir zahlreich.
Vielen Dank.Gruss Markus


----------



## Criss81 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Hi Markus,

wie dünn ist den dein dünnes Geflecht? Benutzt du Schlagschnur/Feedergum als Puffer?

Chris


----------



## Leo di Matrix (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Also benutze sowohl 0,10 als auch 0,08 und 0,12.
Schlagschnur verwende ich je nach Gegebenheit von 0,20-0,30


----------



## Tricast (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Ich würde den Schnurklipp vorsichtig mit feinstem Schmiergelleinen nacharbeiten. Der hat oft einen scharfen Grat der die Schnur beschädigt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Ein Stück Powergum/Feedergum an die Schnur knoten und diesen in den Clip einhängen. 

Sollte der Clip selbst diesen zerstören hilft wohl nur noch der Fettstift oder ein Stück Fahrradschlauch, welches du über die Spule stülpst.

Mfg Flo


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Ich schliesse mich Heinz an.

Entgraten das Ding dann sollte es funktionieren.#6

Im Übrigen iss mir nicht klar welche Rolle die Schlagschnur da spielen soll. Oder wer benutzt eine 70m lange Schlagschnur?
|kopfkrat:q



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Ich fische schon lange nciht mehr mit Clip, da es bei uns regelmäßig vorkommt, dass größere Karpfen am Platz stehen, die dann zu 100% verloren gehen - und das wenn man Pech hat mit 80m Schnur.

Ich schiebe auch ein Stück Fahrradschlauch auf die Spule, immer vom unteren Spulenrand nach oben, damit ein Fisch oder stärkerer Wurf nicht den Gummi von der Spule zieht, sondern die Schnur unter dem Gummi herauslaufen kann.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Die Ultegra ist ja nun wahrlich keine Billigheimerrolle. Um so beschämender für den Hersteller, wenn solche Peinlichkeiten auftreten.

Wie der Martin halte auch ich überhaupt rein gar nichts von der Klipp-Fischerei. Ich arbeite mit einem gut sichtbaren Fadenstopper und meinem rechten Daumen als Abbremser.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Naja so pauchal kann man die Rolle jetzt auch nicht verteufeln oder hast du mehr Infos als ich.

Also bisher weiß ich nichts von der Schnur (außer dünner geflochtener), Wurfgewicht und wie fest die Schnur in Clip knallte beim Wurf.

Außerdem ist der clip ja auch nicht dafür gedacht.

Ich fische entweder mit Powergum dieser löst bei stärkerem Zug aus dem Clip oder eben wie von Martin perfekt beschrieben mit dem Fahrradschlauch ;-)

mfg Flo


----------



## duck_68 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Zur Not kann man auch noch an der Wurftechnik arbeiten, indem man die Rute beim Wurf nach hinten nimmt und dann sobald die Schnur gestoppt wird mit der Rute nach vorne geht und so den aprupten Stop abfedert - muss man aber etwas üben, was einige Abrisse kosten kann.....


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Ultegra ist ja nun wahrlich keine Billigheimerrolle. Um so beschämender für den Hersteller, wenn solche Peinlichkeiten auftreten.
> 
> Wie der Martin halte auch ich überhaupt rein gar nichts von der Klipp-Fischerei. Ich arbeite mit einem gut sichtbaren Fadenstopper und meinem rechten Daumen als Abbremser.


 

Moin,
das mag ja schön und gut sein, aber ich bezweifel jetzt mal, daß man mit der Methode seinen Futterplatz immer wieder "findet".....

Oft liegt die Ursache, neben einen scharfkantigen Schnurklipp aber auch am jeweiligen Wurfstil...

Wenn der Korb immer voll in den Klipp rauscht, dann wird man wohl oder übel auch mit einer noch so teueren Rolle Schnurbruch am Klipp haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> Moin,
> das mag ja schön und gut sein, aber ich bezweifel jetzt mal, daß man mit der Methode seinen Futterplatz immer wieder "findet".....
> 
> Oft liegt die Ursache, neben einen scharfkantigen Schnurklipp aber auch am jeweiligen Wurfstil...
> ...




Si isses

Und dass man die Rute nach hinten nimmt um den Ruck des Korbes an der Schnur abzubremsen sollte wohl klar sein.

Man muss seine Wurftechnik so weit im Griff haben, dass man die anvisierte Stelle auch ohne Clip nur minimal überworfen hätte.
Dann ist der Ruck des Korbes nicht so tragisch denn die nach hinten geneigte Rute federt das ja ab.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## snorreausflake (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Zur Not kann man auch noch an der Wurftechnik arbeiten, indem man die Rute beim Wurf nach hinten nimmt und dann sobald die Schnur gestoppt wird mit der Rute nach vorne geht und so den aprupten Stop abfedert - muss man aber etwas üben, was einige Abrisse kosten kann.....


Meiner Meinung nach sollte man immer so fischen wenn man die Schnur im Clip hat, gerade die geflochtenen Schnüre sollen ja so abrupte Stops nicht gerade mögen|wavey:


----------



## kaic (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Also ich habe die selben Rollen und hatte auch die selben Probleme. Einfach mit feinem Werkzeug den Clip ausbauen und etwas entgraten.
DAnach funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Es liegt einwandfrei an den Rollen auch wenn das bei Shimano Rollen in der Preisklasse nicht vorkommen sollte.

Viele Grüße vom Rhein

Kai Chaluppa


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> Moin,
> das mag ja schön und gut sein, aber ich bezweifel jetzt mal, daß man mit der Methode seinen Futterplatz immer wieder "findet"....



So vergesslich ist man in meinem hohen Alter nun auch wieder nicht.:m

Außerdem reicht mir das an den von mir befischten und bevorzugten Gewässern vollkommen aus. Wenn ich am anderen Ufer fischen will, spring ich eben mal über den Bach!

Und wir wären bei der ewigen Feederfrage, was nun wirklich die ultimative Lösung ist. To streu, or not to streu, that's the Futterplatzquestion!


----------



## firemirl (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Ich bin auch ein ''ohne Clip''-Fischer und bevorzuge die ToStreu-Methode. Da ich eh in recht stark strömenden Flüssen fische ist 20-30cm davor, daneben oder dahinter ziemlich egal. Hab ich halt ne breitere Futterspur.
Wichtiger ist doch das der Fisch den Futterplatz wiederfindet.:q


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Da muss man aber auch bedenken, dass der wettkampforientierte Angler ganz andere Fangabsichten hat, als der Specimenfischer!

My day is made, wenn ich mir einen schönen Döbel erfischt habe, so wie ich es mir vorstellte. Damit kann der Wettfischer halt nur abstinken, bei dem machen es die Kilos im Setzkescher...!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Da muss man aber auch bedenken, dass der wettkampforientierte Angler ganz andere Fangabsichten hat, als der Specimenfischer!
> 
> My day is made, wenn ich mir einen schönen Döbel erfischt habe, so wie ich es mir vorstellte. Damit kann der Wettfischer halt nur abstinken, bei dem machen es die Kilos im Setzkescher...!





Ein wahres Wort.#6

Den passionierten Freizeitangler erfreuen doch grosse Exemplare mehr als haufenweise lütter Schiet.:q 




|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Ich stelle mir grad folgende Szene vor:

Ein hochdotiertes Wettfischen mit internationaler Beteiligung. Die Cracks fischen mit jedem Nerv voll bei der Sache, es geht um Zehntel Punkte... und mittendrin hockt einer, fängt einen schönen Fisch, hakt ihn vorsichtig ab und tätschelt ihn beim freilassen. Dann sitzt er versonnen am Ufer und lässt St. Petrus einen braven Mann sein.

Das wenn du bringst, kriegst du ein sehr ruhiges Zimmer in abgeschiedener Wohnlage und alle Tage viele, viele bunte Smarties!:q


----------



## erT (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

so schön die rolle auch sein mag. wenn da ein grat zurückgeblieben ist (nehme an die rolle hat auch diesen runden aluclip?), dann reden wir hier von einem groben fertigungsfehler, der bei einer rolle jenseits der 100€ marke schlichtweg unakzeptabel ist. meinem empfinden nach. 
bring die teile zurück zum händler, lass sie nacharbeiten, oder dir ersatz aushändigen. solche fehler selbst irgendwie nacharbeiten zu müssen ist in meinen augen eine sauerei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Die Idee is gut.:q:q


Es wäre auch denkbar das in dem Wettkampf nur wenige Plötzen beissen und der besagte Normalangler mit seinen drei Schleien am Ende der Bahn ein höheres Gesamtgewicht hat als der Erstplatzierte.:q:q

Dann gäbe es lange Gesichter.|bigeyes|bigeyes


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tricast (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Den ihn sin Uhl, den andern sin Nachtigall.

Gruß Heinz

Die vielen schönen Fischfrikadellen die Ihr da schwimmen lasst.


----------



## snorreausflake (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



kaic schrieb:


> Also ich habe die selben Rollen und hatte auch die selben Probleme. Einfach mit feinem Werkzeug den Clip ausbauen und etwas entgraten.
> DAnach funktioniert es einwandfrei.
> Es liegt einwandfrei an den Rollen auch wenn das bei Shimano Rollen in der Preisklasse nicht vorkommen sollte.
> 
> ...


Dachte grad der Namen kommt mir doch bekannt vor|kopfkrat|supergri
Aber mal ne doofe Frage, wieso mit nem Fuerzeug den Schnurclip ausbauen???



erT schrieb:


> so schön die rolle auch sein mag. wenn da ein grat zurückgeblieben ist (nehme an die rolle hat auch diesen runden aluclip?), dann reden wir hier von einem groben fertigungsfehler, der bei einer rolle jenseits der 100€ marke schlichtweg unakzeptabel ist. meinem empfinden nach.
> bring die teile zurück zum händler, lass sie nacharbeiten, oder dir ersatz aushändigen. solche fehler selbst irgendwie nacharbeiten zu müssen ist in meinen augen eine sauerei.


Soweit ich weiß wurden die Schnurclips gar nicht für sowas entwickelt sondern nur Zweckentfremdet, mittlerweile gibt´s ja aber spezielle Feederrollen


----------



## kaic (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Feuerzeug??? hatte doch Werkzeug geschrieben. Ach egal.
Ja es gibt spezielle Feederrollen. Das ist richtig.
Die kommen aber meines erachtens nicht andie Qualität der Shimano ran (wenn man vom Schnurclip einmal absieht)
Die Rollen umzutauschen wird nix bringen. DAs Problem hatten alle aus unserem Team...


----------



## snorreausflake (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



kaic schrieb:


> Feuerzeug??? hatte doch Werkzeug geschrieben. Ach egal.
> Ja es gibt spezielle Feederrollen. Das ist richtig.
> Die kommen aber meines erachtens nicht andie Qualität der Shimano ran (wenn man vom Schnurclip einmal absieht)
> Die Rollen umzutauschen wird nix bringen. DAs Problem hatten alle aus unserem Team...


|bigeyes|kopfkrat Ohje da hatt ich aber nen kräftigen Knick in der Optik|rolleyes
Entschuldigung


----------



## Leo di Matrix (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Zahlreichen Hilfen.Meine Lösung die nu gemacht wird ist ein Freund der Feinmechaniker ist und alles einmal schleift und poliert damit der Grat wegkommt.Denke das hilft dann.
Danke.
Eine weitere Frage wie ihr beim Nachtfeedern vorgeht.
Hab beim Zammataro auf der Seite die Beleuchtung gesehen.So eine Station hab ich aber wo bekommt man solche oder ähnliche Led Leuchten die auch etwas Regen vertragen????Könnt ihr mir da auch weiterhelfen?????
Danke schon im voraus;-)
Gruss Markus


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Wozu die ganze Elektronic?

An die Spitze kommt ein Mini-Betalight und an meinen Platz eine Grabkerze; so eine mit dem Blechdeckel. Das gibt ein recht blendfreies und sanftes Licht, die Spitze sieht man gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Wozu die ganze Elektronic?
> 
> An die Spitze kommt ein Mini-Betalight und *an meinen Platz eine Grabkerze*; so eine mit dem Blechdeckel. Das gibt ein recht blendfreies und sanftes Licht, die Spitze sieht man gut.




Ist das nicht `n bisschen früh?:q:q


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Jack2jack (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht! Vorallem nach dem ich letztens die Biograpahie von John Sidley gelesen hab....


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Idee is gut.:q:q
> 
> 
> Es wäre auch denkbar das in dem Wettkampf nur wenige Plötzen beissen und der besagte Normalangler mit seinen drei Schleien am Ende der Bahn ein höheres Gesamtgewicht hat als der Erstplatzierte.:q:q
> ...




In Deutschland sind Wettkämpfe doch verboten, oder???|kopfkrat


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind Wettkämpfe doch verboten, oder???|kopfkrat



Straßenrennen mit dem Auto auf öffentlichen Straßen sind auch verboten und kommen dennoch immer wieder vor.

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind Wettkämpfe doch verboten, oder???|kopfkrat




Wieso Deutschland?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Es gibt in Europa doch noch Wettkämpfe.:q:q

Sind ja nicht alle Staaten so mit nutzlosen Vorschriften zugepflastert wie Deutschland.|bla:


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind Wettkämpfe doch verboten, oder???|kopfkrat


 
Verzeihung, aber ich denke Andal und Prof. Tinca haben ihren Aussagen mehr darauf bezogen, dass es doch wichtiger ist, einen einzelnen Fisch zu fangen, ihn wertzuschätzen und dann glücklich zu sein ihn gefangen zu haben als ein Wettkämpfer dem es nur um Punkte und Platzierungen geht, der trotz eines vollen Keschers , traurig ist weil es vielleicht nur zum 10ten gerreicht hat und völlig verlernt hat, das Individum Fisch wertzuschätzen...

Wenn man diesen Thread überfliegt, dann klingt deine Aussage so, als hätte die zwei vorgehabt einen Wettkampf zu bestreiten (was sie gearde kritisieren), also lenkt in die absolut falsche Richtung...


----------



## David23 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Straßenrennen mit dem Auto auf öffentlichen Straßen sind auch verboten und kommen dennoch immer wieder vor.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ja aber ich froh, dass beides verboten ist!#6wenn man erwischt ist, ist man dran! Denn man setzt hier sowohl Menschen und Fische aufs Spiel!

@ Helmut Wölker: 
Aber mal Hand aufs Herz: Ihr vom Browning-Team Bayern trefft euch aber auch nicht nur Kaffee trinken.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



David23 schrieb:


> Ja aber ich froh, dass beides verboten ist!#6wenn man erwischt ist, ist man dran! Denn man setzt hier sowohl Menschen und Fische aufs Spiel!
> 
> *@ Helmut Wölker:
> Aber mal Hand aufs Herz: Ihr vom Browning-Team Bayern trefft euch aber auch nicht nur Kaffee trinken.....*




Hehehe . . 

So is richtig.#6


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Sorry, ich hatte wohl den "Ironie an" Bottom vergessen...;+


Ich wollte damit natürlich niemanden zu nahe treten, oder so...

war eigentlich nur ein bischen "dumm daher geredet", und wies scheint, kann ich das ganz gut...:g


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Wir wissen doch alle was man meint wenn man über Wettkämpfe redet.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

@ Helmut Wölker:

:m#g


----------



## kaic (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

die einen mögen es, den anderen ist es wichtiger den einen schönen Fisch zu fangen.
Jeder wie er mag und wie es ihm persönlich am besten gefällt.
Diskussionen über wettkämpfe sind hier wirklich fehl am Platz.


----------



## Knispel (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle was man meint wenn man über Wettkämpfe redet.
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:


 
Denn darf man aber nicht in Ausschreibungen schreiben ( und das sogar öffentlich im Internet ) - ich zitiere Grund des Fischens : Hegerische Notwendigkeit - Bestandsfeststellung ( als wenn man den nicht kennt ), Überbestand und Verbuttung, wie das denn, die Anglerschaft schreit doch immer, der Kormoran frisst alles weg ....
Warum Startgeld, warum "Ehren - bzw. Erinnerungsabgaben" .. usw. So würde ich argumentieren.
Hemut und das Browningteam Bayern, die anderen Teams, die Sport / Hegewarte in den Vereinen, ihr sägt Euch selber den Ast ab auf dem ihr sitzt, das ist meine persönliche Meinung. #d


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Stopp!!!

Ich habe rein gar nichts von besonderer Wertschätzung, b.z.w. vom Gegenteil geschrieben, oder gemeint. Ich habe lediglich die beiden unterschiedlichen Zielsetzungen wertfrei genannt.


----------



## David23 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Da muss man aber auch bedenken, dass der wettkampforientierte Angler ganz andere Fangabsichten hat, als der Specimenfischer!
> 
> *My day is made, wenn ich mir einen schönen Döbel erfischt habe, so wie ich es mir vorstellte. Damit kann der Wettfischer halt nur abstinken, bei dem machen es die Kilos im Setzkescher...![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Mit einem einzigen Fisch gewinnt er halt keinen Blumentopf.


----------



## David23 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

...aber ein Döbel von 60cm erfreut doch sein Herz?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



David23 schrieb:


> ...aber ein Döbel von 60cm erfreut doch sein Herz?




Bestimmt mehr als 20 mittlere Plötzen, auch wenn er`s nicht zugibt.:q:g


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Überbestand und Verbuttung, wie das denn, die Anglerschaft schreit doch immer, der Kormoran frisst alles weg ....



Naja aber erst lieber die größeren Fische wie Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Aal, ect. Also die Fische die eine Verbuttung verhindern. Und wenn die dann dank dem Kormoran wegfallen, dann passiert es eben.
Und wenn es dann in der Nähe andere Gewässer gibt wo man leicht an größere Fische kommt fliegt er auch lieber dort hin als weiter die kleinen zu fressen und mehr Energie zu verschwenden. Böser Kormoran.#6

Den Rest ignoriere ich mal lieber, denn das ist Blödsinn. Nur soviel, irgendwie muss das Essen ja auch bezahlt werden, und da es auch Angler gibt die nach dem Angeln gleich abhauen ist es eben sinnvoll vorher ein Startgeld von den Angemeldeten zu kassieren, als nach nichts mehr von den abgehauenen zu bekommen und auf dem bestellten Essen sitzen zu bleiben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe Feederfreunde!!Schnurclip scharf!!*

Das Problem mit dem Schnurclip ist wohl behoben.
Über Wettfischen und Kormorane gibts genügend Themen, das muss hier nicht nochmal durchgekaut werden.

Also mach ich das mal zu.


----------

